# Street vendor in Pakistan.



## ghazi52

Street vendor in Pakistan.








Street vendor at the Bazaar in Peshawar, Pakistan.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar, Pakistan, 1984, Quissa Khawani Bazaar, the Market of Storytellers. // Photography: Steve McCurry

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## ghazi52

Burns Road Karachi ..































Falsa fruit

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## [Bregs]

wah bhai, very cool thread. post more some of these pics

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> wah bhai, very cool thread. post more some of these pics



Here we go................





















Unbeatable Garam Anday







KARACHI_STREET VENDORS MAN TALKING ON MOBILE PHONE WITH RELATIVES ON HIS FRUIT VENDOR HAND

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## [Bregs]

hahahah shave under the tree, mango stalls and nimbu pani in summers is common site

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> hahahah shave under the tree, mango stalls and nimbu pani in summers is common site



Sure.
Also guy is on the road trimming.

Imported fruit.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hulk

ghazi52 said:


> Burns Road Karachi ..


Two questions, do we still sell Bansuri there, I am not sure if they sell in India. It was my childhood memory to buy them young.
What kind of corn you sell, is this desi or sweetcorn, looks like desi..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Hulk said:


> Two questions, do we still sell Bansuri there, I am not sure if they sell in India. It was my childhood memory to buy them young.
> What kind of corn you sell, is this desi or sweetcorn, looks like desi..



Yes. Still sell Bansuri. Corn in this case is desi.

But below is different variety.

Cook in sand.















Cook in ashes.







cook on coal












Cook in water

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## KAL-EL

Very interesting pics and fascinating to see Street vendors in another land.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hulk

ghazi52 said:


> Yes. Still sell Bansuri. Corn in this case is desi.
> 
> But below is different variety.
> 
> Cook in sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cook in ashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cook on coal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cook in water


Thanks this is nice thread, something to learn. Most of this happens in India too. The one with sand is rare but I had one in Gurgaon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

watching these people always breaks my heart. 
Imagine what Pakistan could do if he just educated theses people, instead of having them waste their lives wandering the streets for a few rupees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

I try always to buy something from this people! While our VIPs and politicians don't come even in touch with this people when riding in VIP protocols, with black windows up and creating dust with their car columns on the Vendors faces!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## [Bregs]

cool tread, bachpan yaad aa gya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> cool tread, bachpan yaad aa gya



Yes to be precise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

Interesting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## [Bregs]

Ganne da ras in summers is cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kashmiri chai. Street food at Liberty Market, Lahore,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Skies

they are honest, not corrupted like politicians

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sliver

the china town in new york has similar fruit vendors (need to go to Canal street after dark) but havent seen the other meat stuff - the savories here.



ghazi52 said:


> Yes to be precise.



wont the fish die in the cold/heat - whats the temperature like?



ghazi52 said:


> Here we go................



also - whats that rust colored stuff on that red basket case?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Many of these street vendors make food which is most tastier then the costly restaurants, locals of any city knows about popular street vendors

Now a days with rise in incomes the business of these poor hardworking fellows must be suffering but i do stop at 1-2 places in my city to have three unique tasty food sometimes



ghazi52 said:


> Street vendor in Pakistan.



What this man is making pota-kaleji ?


----------



## RoadRunner401

ghazi52 said:


> Here we go................



Please don't insult the street vendors as they earn their money after hard days work. This is Rehman Malik and we all know how he earns his Money


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Style of Cigarette.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gol Gappay Wala at Sea View. Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Young Pakistani street vendors sell coloured powder or "gulal" on the eve of the Hindu festival of Holi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad ghanta ghar






Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sur

@ghazi52 your picture threads are amazing. Thanks for presenting Pakistan in that way. From what I can remember, the only other entity that presented Pak in such a way was PTV. When there were none of these other private channels.




Sliver said:


> ...wont the fish die in the cold/heat - whats the temperature like?
> 
> 
> 
> also - whats that rust colored stuff on that red basket case?


Temperature is moderate to warm as you can tell from clothing..

That rust color thing is bark of walnut tree... sold under name of "Maswaak". There are other tree twigs too that are used as Maswaak...

It's used as teeth cleaning item even though it stains teeth brown but considered to help keep teeth/gums healthy... ppl chew it until it softens and become brush-like then scrub teeth with that brush

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awan68

@ghazi52 a very original idea, this thread. Cheers.



Rusty said:


> watching these people always breaks my heart.
> Imagine what Pakistan could do if he just educated theses people, instead of having them waste their lives wandering the streets for a few rupees.


Every country has its share of street vendors, trash collectors, municipal workers etc, there are a lot of homeless people wandering about in western countries specially the US, u dont find many here, what does that tell u about Pakistan.....n most of these people are not poor at all, infact they make a good living off the streets. Some street vendors in specific spots have been known to make a killing. There was a guy i used to buy Sajji( steamed chicken) from, a street vendor, due to the exceptional taste of his product( u dont find that in a resturant), he told me once while i was waiting for my order that he actually works in a govt institution during the day and just set up his roadside chicken joint for 3-4 hrs during the evening and walks away with 200-300 chickens sold, a killing for 3 hrs work...



ghazi52 said:


> Yes to be precise.


Saw this after a decade i think, so many things have vanished off our streets, i remember there used to be balloon men who used to blow trumpets to announce thier arrival, duk duki( little vehicle made with straws n clay wheels) wala's and a horde of other stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

sur said:


> sold under name of "Maswaak"


that is Dandasa not miswak


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

Rusty said:


> watching these people always breaks my heart.
> Imagine what Pakistan could do if he just educated theses people, instead of having them waste their lives wandering the streets for a few rupees.



Imagine the world where everyone is educated and works in an office. Dont think too little of these people, most of them make good living doing this, I personally knew a veggie vendor who used to come to our street, owned a decent house and his kids were going to private schools.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta, Balochistan







Peshawar







Bags of Rose Petals, Lahore







Karachi .. get photo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## takeitwithyou

Wow, the colors, the vibrancy-amazing. How safe is it eat and what kind of meat is that?


----------



## ghazi52

Unhealthy, not safe but tasty ...
Absolutely test them once a while. Human did long long ago.



Any meat including donkey, except pork.



takeitwithyou said:


> Wow, the colors, the vibrancy-amazing. How safe is it eat and what kind of meat is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wolfhunter

I love these pictures!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## denel

Maarkhoor said:


>


jrrr... are those samoosas. They are huge.
Here we dont have those supersize ones; right from Sudan, Ethiopia, Somalia, Tanzania, Moz and South Africa, they are thin pastry; around 4cm equilateral triangle filled with mince meat generally. They must be thin pastry not the pita dough from what i think it is being used there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

denel said:


> jrrr... are those samoosas. They are huge.
> Here we dont have those supersize ones; right from Sudan, Ethiopia, Somalia, Tanzania, Moz and South Africa, they are thin pastry; around 4cm equilateral triangle filled with mince meat generally. They must be thin pastry not the pita dough from what i think it is being used there.



Yes. They are thin pastry not the pita dough and filled with mince meat generally.


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> Yes. They are thin pastry not the pita dough and filled with mince meat generally.


ok. I had some at Fordsburg at Pak restaurants, not good; it was like having pita bread stuffed with potatoes or meats. It is then I learnt the difference between samosa/sambusa/Samoosa. Local chefs have a specific measure - must be between 3-4cm, thin pastry like wafer and crispy. 
SA is food mad; this country adopts anything good as its own. For example, you will find mango pickle as a side dish as Chicken Licken and extremely spicy is norm. Babotjie - one of our national dishes is not even ours; it is from Java (it is known as bobotek) brought over 300+ yrs back by the migrant labourers who became part of our hertiage. Similarly, biryani or yellow sweet rice is as common. Many people who visit our country are confused by the plethora of fusion foods eaten by all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

I like this Beef Biryani.







Samosa Chaat






This is Karachi Samosa..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## denel

ghazi52 said:


> I like this Beef Biryani.


This is what we call samosa in this part of the world not the sumo wrestler one shown before .
In Dar-es-Salam, there used to be a place - Naz restaurant, just amazing samosas and in east africa, they make small meat balls mixed up with breadcrumbs and deep fried.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar








Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore
















Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Street vendor *Rawalpindi in c.1950's


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*1940s: Street Food Sellers - *Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

*1940s: Roadside Doctor -* Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

*1960s: Snacks on Mobile Shop in *Karachi






Till 1970s these haleem carts were found around each school in Karachi especially at the time when the schools' timing ended! What a great pleasure such small items used to give!!

*1940s: Street Food in *Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*This Fish was UNIQUE !!! | Fish Karahi *

*



*
*Aisha Manzil, Karachi *


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Street vendor selling cotton candy Charsadda Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Flower market Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A vendor arranges his stall near vehicles covered with snow during snowfall in Murree. —AFP








Vendors heat up around a fire next to their fish stall during snowfall in Murree. —AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Walls on KKH Pakistan






Loo gee shakar qabdi khaa loo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1930 - 40.


----------



## ghazi52

*MUSHROOM AS FOOD IN PAKISTAN*
کھمبی

A vendor selling "Khumbi" or desert (Podaxis pistillaris) at Umerkot.

Most Pakistanis never eat Mushrooms in their lives.But in some parts of the country specially desert areas of Sindh,wild Mushrooms are a local delicacy.


----------



## ghazi52

Somewhere between Bahawalpur to Derawar Fort






Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lahore







..







Ice Cream ... GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sabzi Mandi
Location: Kot Addu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Veggie stall at Peshawar bazaar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

PESHAWAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rs: 50 on the way to lake Saiful Maluk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..







.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Flower market

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Krptonite

ghazi52 said:


>


Mesmerizing pics mate, your homeland is uniquely beautiful.

Keep up the good work and post moar pls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

In ghareebon ko bhi to Allah rizk puhancha rha hai.

"Palta Hai Beej Ko Mitti Ki Tareeki Mein Kon
Kon Daryaon Ki Moujon Se Uthata Hai Sahab"


----------



## ghazi52

,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Masha Allah... the earners of Hallal Rizk! These people are far superior to most politicians and "badmashiya". 

May Allah give these hard workers the best of Duniya and the best of Akira.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KP


----------



## ghazi52

ONE OF THE BEST JUICES --- PESHAWAR


----------



## ghazi52

GOOD MORNING FROM KARACHI FISH MARKET!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Murree 1970

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Only Tuck Shop You Can Find On The Way Trekking Towards Jahaz Banda From Jandri.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Water carrier in 1970, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1969

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1952, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1940, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1952..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar 1960


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Faisalabad ghanta ghar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Cringeworth

Really nice content keep it up bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1954


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kulfi























DATE AND WALNUT BRITTLE CAKE


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi 1966







1973









1955


----------



## Azadkashmir

do street vendor have to pay tax and pay for selling on the street like license.


----------



## ghazi52

Azadkashmir said:


> do street vendor have to pay tax and pay for selling on the street like license.



No, but something goes in police pockets and local gangs.


----------



## ghazi52

کوہ سلیمان کے دامن میں آباد قبیلوں کے پرسکون شاپنگ ھال ۔۔
Peaceful shopping mall of the tribes living in the of Koh Sulaiman.....


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Disan Road, Kalam


----------



## ghazi52

Farm Fresh


----------



## ghazi52

This guy story..........................
100 excuses for not doing it and 1 reasons are enough to do it.
I have no investment, no shop, no house, no employees, no skill, no time, too much heat, the situation of Pakistan is not good

This motorcycle chicken seller is earning about 2500 daily at chicken shop. Masha Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jamun seller

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A Vendor Preparing Traditional Food Item (Chapli Kabab) At Peshawar, Circa 1957.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Vendor Busy In Cutting Sugarcane Into Pieces To Serve To Customers At His Roadside Setup, KP, Circa 1968.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Clay Pots....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Anarkali Bazaar. Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi 1987


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Raja Bazaar, Rawalpindi


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fried Fish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

What a creativity....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Roza hai mera bro

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Enjoy Mango

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A spice hawker in the old city, Peshawar, August 1991.
© Steve Razetti - Photographer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore
Roasted Corn.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Emmanuel Guddu
@emnpk

Still you have chance to enjoy mangoes which you can buy from on Hyderabad to Mirpurkhas road. Fir nahi kehna k btaya nahi. ha ha ha
1:14 AM · Jun 22, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.


Roasted Nuts/ Channy Makai
These seasonal vendors make you feel a delight of winter with roasted nuts, it’s good grab if you’re hygiene conscious or want to munch on some healthy stuff. In fact, a desi goodness to get you through the winters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Corn seller

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Basheer Chanay Wala is one of Famous Street Food, started by Mr. Basheer about 40 years ago in Mirpurkhas of Sindh Pakistan, This cart located in front of DC Office and running by Mr. Basheer sons now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Life In Peshawar City, 1993 (c).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Food Stall in Lahore...
Source: androon_wala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sweet Potatoes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Saddar, 1960...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi beach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Flowers vendor in Murree in 1963.

That time this place was so peaceful and clean with a fresh sweet smell of forest everywhere. Now that particular forest sweet smell has eliminated due to too much cutting of trees and construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi
Bun Kabab

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rural sweet stall at Meela.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.................





........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.;'[
Rawalpindi, Punjab....




























,.;'..,;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kulfi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pop corn with love...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fresh Guava, Hyderabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi...


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar, KPK.


----------

